
Matrix Calculus for Deep Learning - tosh
https://explained.ai/matrix-calculus/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21661545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21661545)

also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17422770](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17422770)

------
parrt
Thankfully pytorch does all of that calculus for us!

